# Help me trim my pack weight! "Updated 10/1"



## Apex Predator (Sep 22, 2009)

Alright folks, this is what I normally carry on my hunts.  My pack loaded like this one weighs 18 pounds.  Not shown in this photo is a lightweight, rechargeble, led tracking light, and my head lamp.







Starting at the back row, this is what we have:

- pack
-safety harness and climbing lanyard
-two bottles of water.  I will normally carry more on my bike.
-rope ratchet for getting game off the ground for butchering.  My back won't take doing it on the ground any more unless the critter is over about 125# and I can't hoist it.
-marking tape and emergency whistle
-rattling bag
-campers toilet paper for marking blood trails
-bow hanger, and a couple of small hangers for pack and quiver, and extra knife
-reflective twist ties
-compact thermacell attached to pack, re-fills, and bic lighter for starting
-extra batteries for lights, camera, and gps receiver
-map
-a couple of granola bars
-mini grunt call
-camera and spider leg mini tri-pod
-ink pen, mini mag-light, compass
-two heavy duty trash bags
-mini scent free bug spray
-crock stick sharpener
-skinning knife and parachute cord
-drill and climbing bolts in case
-Gps

Your input is welcome.


----------



## satman32935 (Sep 22, 2009)

alot of that stuff dont need to be in your pack. water in a canten on your belt, back up knife can clip to your boot,put what you can in your pockets. get a fanny pack they hold alot, ya might cut 8 lbs off your pack just by changing where ya carry  your gear and still have everything ya want. just an idea hope it helps.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 22, 2009)

satman32935 said:


> alot of that stuff dont need to be in your pack. water in a canten on your belt, back up knife can clip to your boot,put what you can in your pockets. get a fanny pack they hold alot, ya might cut 8 lbs off your pack just by changing where ya carry  your gear and still have everything ya want. just an idea hope it helps.



My pack that I have been wearing weighs a little more than yours. He has a lot of good ideas about shifting the items around I might try that. I also carry a full first aid kit, Pretty much only difference, with a extra quiver mounted to my bag


----------



## Al33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I only see a couple of items I do not  carry but they would be so light in weight I wouldn't think it would matter. I think you have it down to the bare necessities Marty. Sure you could do with a lot less but you would not be able to travel as far to hunt.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Sep 22, 2009)

After alot of years and about a gillon miles of road marchs with the Army's ALICE packs I can tell you the key to weight is keeping it close to your body.  You could get one of the new Hydration system packs that keep the water close to your back and has plenty of storage.  Then you can take the parachute cord and wrap it around the pack to make it a "tighter" package.  18 pounds is'nt that much, but if it is pulling away from you or just hanging, it will get heavy. Also the hoist can be replaced with the para cord, throw it over a branch, run it under another and wrap around a small tree, pull the cord while pushing up on the animal and will go right up.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 22, 2009)

This pack rides on top of a tree stand.  Then throw 25-30# of meat in it.  It can get heavy!  The pack itself is not an issue.

Thanks guys!


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 22, 2009)

Marty,

I think the key is a better pack that rides better. I have an eberle stock here that loaded usually wieghs close to 6#s more than my normal light wieght pack. But it actually rides easier and is easier to carry around the big eberle stock with the tree stand strapped to the pack as opposed to a smaller lesser quality pack strapped to my treestand. tree stand straps are normally cheap and pain ful on your shoulders and there's no lower support.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marty-
We could swap gear and never know the difference. I'm like you with a back that just ain't like it was when I was younger. That being said, the secret for me is to always (when I can) bring a  buddy with a good back to carry my Alice pack out with game quartered up in it. 
I think you will agree, it's not the weight of the hunting pack that gets us, but the weight of the hunting pack and an animal together!

That makes me think that I need to learn to debone my game while still in the field like RC does.
Clay


----------



## RogerB (Sep 22, 2009)

Marty,

I think your post is asking are there items you can  get rid of or change inorder to reduce the weight of your pack, so here goes!

I can't argue with the above posts that how you carry your items makes a difference in precived weight, however, weight is weight.
What I see is a lot of redundancy, certainly some is good but I would suggest you ask your self how often you really use those items, what would happen if you didn't have them, and are they for survival. If the answer is never, nothing, or no; you may have more than you need.

You have three ways of marking trail, three lights (plus batteries), three ropes, and four or five ways of hanging things up. You have two knives "and" a sharpener (and a large heavier than necessary one at that). The water while not for survival, can make for a more enjoyable hunt (only take what you normally drink), but the granola bars are unnecessary.

The first things I would get rid of are, the mini mag (lot of weight for the amount of light), the sharpner (or at least only carry one of the sticks not base and all, if your knife won't cut up a kill and still be relatively sharp, get a different one), and the spider legs camera holder (use the "y" shaped screw in holder to set your camera on). All three are alot of weight for what you get and you have other ways of getting the job done.

For half day hunts in nice weather, I generally don't carry water, for full days I carry one bottle. It is for comfort not survival, I find taking small drinks keeps my mouth moist and leaving the weight at home (or on your bike) makes me more comfortable than an extra bottle. If you bring any out of the woods, you are carrying too much.

I know that many people think different than me about this, that's ok. What I will say is, most of the items in your pack are for comfort or to increase the odds of hunting success, not survival. Therefore it is just a matter of asking yourself, is the weight worth it?

For example, your GPS; when I am going to hunt a stand I know were is I leave my GPS at home, when I am scouting or spot and stalk hunting I take it (I always take my compass).

The final thought I will leave you with is what Lance Armstrong said when ask about how light his bike was (in one of the Tours he rode an unpainted bike to save weight). He said "It is better to take a pound off one's body than off one's bike". That means if I would lose some weight I could carry a 50# pack.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 22, 2009)

So if I lost 30#, which I need to, my pack would be free? 

Lance, I had my stand on an alice pack frame, which only weighs 3-4#.  It was comfortable for a very short time.  It put the weight that much further from my back, and really leveraged the shoulders.  I find it more comfortable to have the stand against my back, with pack strapped on.  

Roger, I wouldn't survive without plenty of water.  Heat stroke is a real possibility, with as much ground as I cover.  I can save some weight with different lights, carrying one knife, less batteries, a smaller sharpening system, and learn to hang my critters with just a length of rope.  

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## pnome (Sep 22, 2009)

Might consider switching to a hydration pack.

I prefer it to carrying bottles for water since the bladder is not as bulky.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 22, 2009)

Apex it is more comfortable to have the stand against your back, and I've started using a bow hunting vest like the Primos Vest that holds almost everything I need. Now if you could come up with a light weight collapsable pack you could attach to the stand while packing that meat out?


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Sep 22, 2009)

Marty does your stand have a belt on it to go around your waist when you carry it?  I bought one a few years back and added it to my stand and this really saves the back.  The stand became a pack frame.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm gonna look into a alice pack waist belt to attach to the stand.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Sep 22, 2009)

Just another little secret on carrying a pack, see if you can put a belly strap on your rig.  I used to alternate between weight on my shoulders, then losen the straps and put most of the weight on the belly strap.  The optimum is to level the weight between the two.  If you have an alice pack frame, that belly strap would work great.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 22, 2009)

Cavalry Scout said:


> Just another little secret on carrying a pack, see if you can put a belly strap on your rig.  I used to alternate between weight on my shoulders, then losen the straps and put most of the weight on the belly strap.  The optimum is to level the weight between the two.  If you have an alice pack frame, that belly strap would work great.



Agreed. When I used to backpack a lot, you could definately tell the difference in packs that did or did not have the waist band. Also if your pack has some sort of clip system holding the shoulder straps together, that helps to disperse some of the weight across your chest as well.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 22, 2009)

I am not the person to give advise on lightening a pack I am one of those guys that want to be able to grab my pack and weapon and be ready to go.
I carry about the same and add a pair of ratchet cutters, I also can't go without a couple of bottles of water.

I did break down and buy a better pack from that big auction site. I bought a badlands Super day pack. It has padding for your back and air circulation, a good waist and sternum belt and it really carries so much better than the cheap Wally World pack I use to use.
I actually prefer to put on my back pack and just carry my climber in my hand or slung over one shoulder. I rarely carry it great distances though.


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 22, 2009)

OK You guys MUST be carrying little loc on if the stand is more confortable against your back.

Seriously I had a pretty good pack and when I put my stand strapped to the back of it?? It was like the pack wanted to peel off me backwards and put all kinds of pressure on my shoulders.

So I see where you guys are coming from in that. But what I am talking about is not a metal frame alice type pack. I'm talking about a kydex/synthetic internal frame that actually has a big wide waist belt and actual lumbar support.

I don't carry a small loc on. I aint in the swamps. We gots trees thats grow tall and striaght without a limb for 30' up here.

Guys I'm talking I'll hike 1/2-1&1/2 miles in to the MOUNTAINS with a 20# summit RAZOR strapped to the back of a pack that wieghs 5#s empty. and all my gear is inside that pack. And it's STILL more comfy that a mid range basspro to high range walmart pack WITHOUT the stand. I doubt seriously my pack ever wieghs less than 30#s. And I cut quarter and carry deer out with it as well.

The absolute ONLY issue I have with my eberlestock is that it is not a small pack. So when you get it up in the tree with you sometimes it looks like two of ya sittin up there.

And I can literally spend the night in the forest with whats in my pack.

BTW Marty thatsa fine lil buck you bagged. Congrats!


----------



## WarrenWomack (Sep 22, 2009)

What we need and don't need for a days hunt comes down to an individuals hunting style, choice and needs. I've done a lot of all day,long distance hunting from the truck and this is what works for me. 

Like Stump Shooter, I too have started using a Primo's Bowhunters vest. I got tired of walking around with bulging cargo pockets and it's defiantly solved that problem. It's really nice to grab the vest and go, knowing that it contains all the little pocket sized thing that I'll need for a hunt. 

Top pocket: Shooting tab, lighter and Simmons second chance arrow holder.

Upper right pocket: Walker's game ear, Main Beam light from the Wensels (the best ever light that I've ever used for hunting), head strap for the light and a spare set of batteries.

Upper left pocket: Spare tab, reading glasses, bug spray and knife. 

Lower right pocket: LED head light for easy, familiar navigating and general use. 

Lower left pocket: 30' of parachute cord (pull-up rope) and 12' of 1/2" rope (tie off rope).

Inside cargo style pockets: Toilet paper and Therma Cell (when needed).






The three pockets on my ALICE pack: Multi-purpose tool (leathermans), a couple pair of surgical gloves, 3 plastic bags (not heavy duty), ball point pen, spare batteries (CR123, AA & AAA), mini tri-pod, 12' of 1/4" rope, back-up Scorpion light and a skinning knife. 

My pants pockets: Head net, gloves, toilet paper, compass, map and a granola bar.

My belt: Digital camera and GPS (sometimes carry GPS in vest).

Climbing belt: Browning limb & bone saw.

I carry my Loc-on-Limit stand over my ALICE pack for comfort and quietness. I attach my climbing method to my stand be it tree climbing spikes, Woodpecker drill or a bag of rope steps. 

My video camera bag hangs on my left side from my right shoulder. 

The first few weeks of the season is usually very hot and humid but I can't ever remember bringing water in with me on a deer hunt (I do sometimes when turkey hunting). I'll admit that there were plenty of times that I wished I would have. I have been know to suck the bottom out of a gallon jug of water as soon as I got back to the truck.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 23, 2009)

Marty I have never had the problem yet of twenty or so pounds of meat. No primitive kill while wearing my pack,Looing forward to when I can load it up.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the good suggestions!

I have decided to scrap the two knives and sharpener for one replaceable blade knife that weighs 1.5 oz.  I'm also getting rid of the rope rachet.  I need to find a way to rig a light weight hoisting system with parachord (550#).  I'm going to ensure each elec device has fresh batteries and will cut my spares down to one set of AA and one AAA.  

My new loc-on stand came in and it's four pounds lighter than my other one.  I have rigged it with a waist belt.  I took the parts from an old ALICE pack frame.  I will also utilize the shoulder straps from the pack.  I mounted the waist belt frame so that the stand rides closer to my back than the original frame did.  It rides much better this way.  The modifications added about a pound to my lightweight 8# stand.  My pack clips to the back of the stand with two carabiners.


----------



## SOS (Sep 24, 2009)

One regular knife should be fine.  I completely quartered and caped a bull elk with a Gerber magnum Jr. 2 3/4" blade knife and no sharpening.  I think going without some water is bad idea.  If you get lost or go on a long trail in hot temps could become trouble.  Also can lead to more stiffness in knees and joints plus cramps from dehydration.

Also, when did I miss the Mini-ThermaCell?

One of the best things I've liked for still hunting is a large fanny pack with the shoulder straps.  Rides low and close to the waist/hips and your whole back doesn't get sweaty/over-heated.   Actually had it where my Torges tree seat snapped on top - was a great rig....although I seem to have lost the stinking seat.  With the rig low, frees up your upper back for easy drawing of the bow.


----------



## Rare Breed (Sep 24, 2009)

I know from some of your post you like to hike along way into hunt, but 2 bottles of water is alot for a day hunt. Make sure your very well hydrated before the hunt and carry one bottle for immediate hydration and drink the other right before you leave the truck. If you are staying all day you could buy one of the camping  water filters, if you know there is a water supply.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe I live in a unique "micro climate" here on the coast, or have some special needs.  The two water bottles are in addition to hydrating ahead of time, and will only last me half a day.  I've been on full day hunts where I carry a 100oz hydration bladder and two water bottles.  The bladder was dry by noon, and I have to ration the other two.  I'm a big guy that sweats when I brush my teeth in the morning!  I guess I have more need for water than most.  If it's cool, or cold out, my water requirements drop significantly.


----------



## Rare Breed (Sep 25, 2009)

You ever tried to hunt out of a tree saddle made by trophyline you can wear your stand in instead of carrying it on your back there and they weigh alot less than a lock on. True they are not as comfortable as my 30 lbs climbers, but they are way more efficient to bow hunt out of as you are always in a shooting position,can shoot all the way around your tree, I have more setups than most because I have tree steps already in place, you don't have to hunt as high to hide (ie double lung), you can hunt out of any tree, I could go on and on as to why I think they are more effective, but the only way for you to know is to give them a try.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 25, 2009)

I carry 2 pouches. The one on my left shoulder has my woodpecker drill and bolts in it. The other bag has 2 climbing belts and saw and bow hanger. I wear my seat-of-pants. My Alice pack on my back with the Loc-on on top of that. My dawg quiver on my right shoulder. When I get to my tree I'm ready to climb. I tie my bow and quiver to a pull up string. Everything else goes up the tree as I climb. Mike


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 25, 2009)

I've had a lot of folks ask about the compact thermacell I use.  Here it is.

http://www.mosquitorepellent.com/compact-appliance.asp 






It requires a fire source to start, but is smaller and lighter than the original.


----------



## SOS (Sep 25, 2009)

Cool - hadn't seen one of those.  Anyway to lash it to your belt or shoulder strap for still hunting in the swamp like you can with the holster on the big unit?


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 25, 2009)

I run a length of parachord through the vent holes on the back of the unit, and tie it to the top of my pack.


----------



## timetohunt (Sep 25, 2009)

I got one of those mini thermocells too and they will fit in the thermocell pouches, you just have not so much on the bottom half of it.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Sep 26, 2009)

Marty, you are the man!  I like to see somone figure out a problem instead of just buying some "new and improved" doo-dad.


----------



## whitworth (Sep 26, 2009)

*Since Cable TV came in*

the hunting packs have become bigger and bigger. 

I remember hunting pre-cable days.

Even the "primitive" hunters" were  corrupted.


----------



## F1Rocket (Sep 26, 2009)

Marty,

A least you don't think like a pilot and carry multiple flashlights......oh, and some batteries if one doesn't work.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 26, 2009)

I always carry two lights!


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 1, 2009)

Alright folks, getting down to the final version.  For now anyway!   The drill and bolts were killing me.  Maybe I'll get used to them with more practice?  I decided to go back to my four Lone Wolf mini sticks for now.  I can get 16' with no problem. Net weight gain (ouch) of 4.5 pounds.  They do allow for the whole system to stand solidly upright, which makes it easy to stand up on the tailgate for donning.  It's really easy to don it though.  The waist belt and shoulder straps makes it carry much better than before.  My new stand is the bomb.  The platform is a little small, but not hard to get used to.  I dumped the belt knife and sharpener for this replaceable blade model.  It weighs considerably less.  I also dumped the rope ratchet and bought three carabiners and two micro pulleys.  Now I have a mechanical advantage!  The weight is a wash though.  

The total weight is now 32#, which is up by 2#!!   It carries much better though.  I hunted with it yesterday.  I hiked for two hours in the a.m. before I found a spot worth climbing.  Pulled the stand and packed it out.  Hunted again in the p.m. in a different spot.  Same deal, hiked for one hour before climbing.  No back strain, and no sore shoulders this morning.

I know, I gained weight, but feel I have a better system.  Here are some photos.
















My bow has a one arrow quiver, in case I need a shot on the way in.  The quiver is a bow type, that I have bolted to the pack with finger adjust knob/nuts.  I have a piece of angle aluminum inside the pack pocket to re-enforce the  pocket corner.  It's really solid.  I can draw an arrow while wearing this pack, but it's some work.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Oct 1, 2009)

Marty, I found that my ALICE shoulder straps added too much weight. It's not a lot, but I reduced weight by using another strap.  The ALICE has a couple of snaps and buckles that if they hit your stand, will make a metal noise. Just a thought...

I have a buddy (Chris Ward) that tried the pully system. It cost a pretty penny and was small / light weight, but he decided that it was not for him. Please report your findings.
Clay


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 1, 2009)

The pulley system can be improved with more of them, or using dual pulley systems at the cost of more weight.  I'm used to no mech advantage, and can lift 100# or so.  I've played with this system and think it's going to be nice with the 2:1 advantage.

I like the ALICE straps and waist belt.


----------



## schleylures (Oct 2, 2009)

you the man. Looking forward to meeting you one day.


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 6, 2009)

been watching this thread, and never thought of weighing my pack , i hunt 99% of the time right here on the farm.....i have at least a half dozen hang on stands already in the woods.......... but i do have a couple of them that i move for mobility..........
but out of couriosity i weighed my pack with my water bladder full and it weighed 10.5 #........ this was just with basic stuff, camera,gps,thermacell,2 knives,2 flashlights, my tie off rope for my SOP harness......extra AA batteries,and a few small items......this is a small slim basspro day pack.........i was surprised.......


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 7, 2009)

I wish I had a few hundred acres of farm to hunt.  Packing a stand in and out over distance is tough.  I'm not getting any younger.


----------



## rellis84 (Oct 11, 2009)

i've been having the same problem trying to make my pack/stand combo more comfortable. i've been going through all my gear and deciding what i need in the stand and things i can leave in the truck or at camp.


----------

